# 83 Quantum Need - 3 Speed auto interchange - for 1.7l engine



## 83QUANTUM (Apr 11, 2015)

My auto 3 speed died on me. Will any other make/year fit? I doubt I will find a Quantum in a wrecking yard (USA). 

I've googled and there is very little information on Quantums that is easily searchable. I'm about to part it out .............


----------



## 83QUANTUM (Apr 11, 2015)

83QUANTUM said:


> My auto 3 speed died on me. Will any other make/year fit? I doubt I will find a Quantum in a wrecking yard (USA).
> 
> I've googled and there is very little information on Quantums that is easily searchable. I'm about to part it out .............



http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/mod/transmission-swap-specs.html 

It looks like the Quantum manual transmissions are swapped into foxes, and have the same engine block. I wonder how hard it would be to hack a 4-5sp from a fox into an auto Quantum. Curious if anyone knows any other swaps.


----------

